# Chinese Ancient Architecture



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Personally I prefer the Japanese style, which gives a feeling of purity and peace.(I'm Chinese)
I would also prefer the Tang style architecture to those built only hundreds of years ago(including the forbidden city), same reason as above.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## howelee (Dec 27, 2004)

lester said:


>


amazing,when was this picture taken ? where was Chairman Mao's portrait on the Tiananmen? :eek2:


----------



## Chati-Kampuchea (May 5, 2005)

Saigonese said:


> Anyway I find Japanese architecture to be more serene, tranquil, majestic and gives you a sense of calm and inner peace.


I find both Chinese and Japanese architecture to be very elegant,Unlike Vietnamese ancient architecture was just a duplicated of Chinese ancient architecture.

What is real vietnamese architectures? when traveling to central Vietnam was just a bunch of Cham architectures. Then traveling to the South was just a bunch of Cambodian architectures. Like traveling into Thailand and laos you will find everywhere is just an images of Cambodian cultures.


----------



## Chati-Kampuchea (May 5, 2005)

MoreOrLess said:


>


Very nice architecture to go along with the soft nature on the background.


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Chati-Kampuchea said:


> I find both Chinese and Japanese architecture to be very elegant,Unlike Vietnamese ancient architecture was just a duplicated of Chinese ancient architecture.
> 
> What is real vietnamese architectures? when traveling to central Vietnam was just a bunch of Cham architectures. Then traveling to the South was just a bunch of Cambodian architectures. Like traveling into Thailand and laos you will find everywhere is just an images of Cambodian cultures.


Actually I found Viet architectures very similar to those Southern Chinese temples in Guangdong/Canton and Fujian/Hokkien or even Taiwan. Especially the roof decorations....


----------



## vkameleon (Jul 15, 2004)

Chati-Kampuchea said:


> I find both Chinese and Japanese architecture to be very elegant,Unlike Vietnamese ancient architecture was just a duplicated of Chinese ancient architecture.
> 
> What is real vietnamese architectures? when traveling to central Vietnam was just a bunch of Cham architectures. Then traveling to the South was just a bunch of Cambodian architectures. Like traveling into Thailand and laos you will find everywhere is just an images of Cambodian cultures.


Vietnamese architectures are similar to Southern Chinese architecture which is usually the Chu style. It's definitely not "duplicated" because there are handful of difference, just as there are differences between Korean architecture and Northern Chinese architecture. Travelling to the Central you'll see cham and to the South there are _some_ Cambodian architectures because it was in different nations before Vietnamese people conquered it.


----------



## cloudthegreat (Jan 20, 2003)

Alex Pox said:


> Personally I prefer the Japanese style, which gives a feeling of purity and peace.(I'm Chinese)
> I would also prefer the Tang style architecture to those built only hundreds of years ago(including the forbidden city), same reason as above.


 Japanese stlye does strongly contain the purity and peace qualities you mention. In fact I find that these qualities prevail in traditional Japanese architecture.

Although a part of traditional Chinese architecture does emphasize the purity and peace quality as well, many more traditional Chinese archietures have a more outgoing, grandier qualities in them, especially those in northern China. So you might often find that even a relatively small peice of Chinese building can in fact look very grand when viewed with the right background, usually with the sky and mountain. This perhaps is related to the Chinese belief that human and nature are essentially just different pieces of the same puzzle, and the Chinese view that the whole world under the sky is ruled by their emperor. Therefore, you will not find any inner peace or something like that in architectures like the forbidden city. Instead, you will often find the style splendid and imposing.

Personally I like imposing style better. Traditional Japanese architectures are beautifuly no doubt, but seem to me lacking that kind of majesticness I like.


----------



## dcb11 (May 25, 2003)

cloudthegreat said:


> Therefore, you will not find any inner peace or something like that in architectures like the forbidden city. Instead, you will often find the style splendid and imposing.


I agree, but I think you could definitely "inner peace" in many Chinese temples. Japanese domestic architecture may be more peaceful, but Chinese temples were the prototype for the peaceful, natural Buddhist temple. 

The best I've been to is Lingyin Temple in Hangzhou, although its mostly reconstructed. It's a Chan Temple, so it's something like an ancestor to the Japanese Zen temples.

MoreorLess, the pagodas you posted are in Yunnan Province, right?


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

dcb11 said:


> MoreorLess, the pagodas you posted are in Yunnan Province, right?


Yeah in Dali, built in the 9th century although that area of China was a separate kingdom at the time if I remember my lonely planet correctly.


----------



## dcb11 (May 25, 2003)

Yeah, that's what I thought. Dali was part of a Bai-speaking kingdom (also called Dali).


----------



## Saigonese (Dec 31, 2004)

Chati-Kampuchea said:


> I find both Chinese and Japanese architecture to be very elegant,Unlike Vietnamese ancient architecture was just a duplicated of Chinese ancient architecture.
> 
> What is real vietnamese architectures? when traveling to central Vietnam was just a bunch of Cham architectures. Then traveling to the South was just a bunch of Cambodian architectures. Like traveling into Thailand and laos you will find everywhere is just an images of Cambodian cultures.


Perhaps you haven't been to Hanoi, Hue, Hoi An and various other central-northern places to see real architecture? 

Don't make a fool out of yourself by saying things that you have got no clue about.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

In China, different dynasties, different dialect groups, different geological regions have their own style.


----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

Saigonese said:


> Do you have a problem with my opinion? Can't stand people giving honest thoughts and comparisons. Geez typical Chinese arrogance.


You should quit the stereotypes. Everyone I know in the US see Vietnamese in America as superficial and fake.


----------



## frankful (Jul 5, 2003)

*nice, nice.*



MoreOrLess said:


>


a lot of things in china go in pairs. a set of 3 pagodas is unique but great.


----------



## frankful (Jul 5, 2003)

Where did you find this picture of Tian'anmen without that portrait of Mao Zedong? I want to see more pictures (even b&w ones) that show the forbidden city complex complete with the front gate, the Tian'anmen, but without that portrait of China's first communist ruler.


----------



## frankful (Jul 5, 2003)

frankful said:


> a lot of things in china go in pairs. a set of 3 pagodas is unique but great.


come to think about it- could it be that the set of 3 pagodas is symbolic of the 3 buddha figures ususally enshrined in chinese buddhist temples with the center one representing shakyamuni?


----------



## dcb11 (May 25, 2003)

Unlikely, frankful. Pagodas do not represent specific Buddhist figures, but rather enshrine relics, which almost always are associated with Sakyamuni. At first there was always one pagoda on a central axis, then a plan with two pagodas (but off the central axis) developed. This plan is simply a development of that. You would have to do some more research to find out what relic or possibly scripture each pagoda contains here.

Unfortunately, we don't see too many pagodas being built today, and usually there is only one per temple, due to China's oppressive "One Pagoda" policy  .

As for the Forbidden City pic, it's definitely a PRC-era picture. Note the modern buildings just inside the gates to either side, as well as the slogons on the gate. The picture of Mao is periodically taken down for cleaning or replacement. This photo was probably taken during one of those times.


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

There're some pictures about Tang Dyansty


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)




----------

